# new toy



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

well its not an atv, but i still wanted to show it off. its a '09 yz450f. i should have some better pics soon, if anyone is interested


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn: I like the white/black/grey color scheme


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice! I sold my RM 250 to get my Brute. I've always enjoyed ridin dirtbikes. Makes me want another one.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Nice that white is sweet.:rockn:


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks. yeah i like the fact that it comes with black rims and even a gold DID chain. just wish it was the good DID chain lol. 

i actually sold my yz250f to help get my brute, then i sold my brute to help me get this lmfao

i miss my brute, but i wanted to ride/race again. but i still got my lil 300 to play on. and it aint scared of not a hole :rockn:


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Good lookin bike.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice bike!!! i need to get a 450 of some kind my old xr600 does not like to jump much so its time for an update


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

right now is the time to buy. they are cheap. yamaha is tryin to get rid of them to get ready for the new '10s since they are gonna be completely different. i paid less for this bike than my dad for my 125 back in 2000


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

really, i might need to go see about that, there is a left over 05 crf450x at the local honda shop i bet i can get it for a real good deal


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice bike!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i miss riding those things. me and my stepdad used to ride. he used to race at a track in burnsville. we went to some long 26.2 mile poker runs. i got a worst hand trophy


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice bike.


----------

